# Trophies!



## Erestor Arcamen

Work was slow so I decided to do a small revamp of our trophy system today. When you log in you may, if you qualify, have received one or more notifications for trophies you've received. These don't actually do anything but add an entry to the About section of your profile, but I wanted to update them and make the descriptions a little clearer.

If you're interested in seeing what trophies we have setup, you can see a list w/descriptions *here*.

EA


----------

